# American Resorts International (ARI Holiday Network) in Austria 2017



## Paul E Morgan (Sep 26, 2017)

Could someone provide a recent report on Maria Alm and Alpenland Sporthotel in St. Johann?  Previously, the Illinois office has made reference to acquiring one or more resorts in the United States.  Does anybody have a current status of those plans?  Are there any plans to replace the previous resorts in Antigua and St. Martin with another resort located somewhere in the Caribbean?


----------

